# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] κουζινα zanussi δεν λειτουργει ο ανεμιστηρας

## vamei

Γεια σας παιδια. Οπως γραφω και στο θεμα σε μια εντοιχισμενη κουζινα καποια στιγμη ξαφνικα επαψε να γυριζει ο ανεμιστηρας. Ξερετε τι φταει? Μπορω να κανω κατι εγω ή πρεπει να φωναξω μαστορα? Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ πιθανόν να έχει θερμοασφάλεια πάνω στην περιέλιξή του η οποία έχει ανοίξει...

----------


## vamei

> Πολύ πιθανόν να έχει θερμοασφάλεια πάνω στην περιέλιξή του η οποία έχει ανοίξει...


η 

Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση. Αυτο ειναι κατι απλο που μπορω να φιαξω κι εγω? Μηπως μπορεις να με κατατοπισεις καπως?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν κρίνω από αυτά που ρωτάς, μάλλον όχι, θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει...

----------

